# eclipse Fehlermeldung: obsolete methods



## helavi (23. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
habe eine Frage im Zusammenhang mit der Eclipse Entwicklungsumgebung:
Kann mir jemand sagen, was die Fehlermeldung "9590 contains obsolete methods"
Reason: The virtual machine was unable to remove all stack frames running old code from the call stack. The virtual machine is not supplying the debugger with valid data for those frames. Stepping into these obsolete frames may be hazardous to the target virtual machine.
bedeutet und wie ich ihn beseitigen kann?

Vielen Dank


----------



## teppi (24. August 2004)

Das hat weniger mit Eclipse, sondern eher mit der Virtuellen Maschine zu tun, welche deinen Java Code ausführt. Du hast in deinem Programm "veraltete" Methoden, welche irgendwie nicht von der VM nach ihrer Ausführung entfernt werden können .. was da genau falsch ist, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. August 2004)

Hallo!

Diese Meldung erhälst du z.Bsp. im Debugger bei Eclipse wenn du gerade eine Session oben hast, Code ausführst auf einem Haltepunkt stehst und danach was im Code änderst. Teilweise sind solche Änderungen möglich Stichwort Hot Code Replacement jedoch  gibt es da gewisse Grenzen. Sprich der Debugger informiert dich darüber das der Code der gerade ausgeführt wird und der den du im Editor siehst nicht mehr "synchron" sind.

Gruß Tom


----------

